# Lush 5.5 Gallon looking for aquascaping advice.



## forrestp38829 (Nov 17, 2010)

I really like it the way it is, but one thing I would change.
I'm not even sure how possible this is since the tank is already planted and full of life, but I would add some dynamism to the contour of the substrate. Give it a few different slopes.
But, I just don't know if you can do that at this point. Maybe someone with much more exp will chime in. All of my exp is with reef tanks, and I know shifting the substrate would be a nono there.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

I really like it too, but I have one piece of advice if you do want to change something. Move the short grass-like plants on the left to the right.


----------



## damenblankenship (Nov 11, 2010)

some cryps might look nice like a red wendtii or something.


----------



## damenblankenship (Nov 11, 2010)

bye the way I like that light. Where did you find it?


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

I had it higher on the sides and lower towards the middle when I first set it up, but i guess over time the Amazonia powder settled throughout the tank to make it look really flat Which is a bummer since it would be a pain to change it back to that, although not too difficult.


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

damenblankenship said:


> bye the way I like that light. Where did you find it?


Its an Archaea light fixture, I got it from Aqua Forest on Fillmore here in San Francisco. Its a really awesome shop!


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Looks pretty good. You might need a simple foreground plant.. Try, glosso or that clover plant (forgot the name)...


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Yeah I agree its looking a little bare on the right side. I was going to propagate the pennywort a little to fill it up, then fill the rest with maybe a midground plant like a dwarf crypt or something. Or I could see if I can get my hands on some HC.


----------



## isu712 (Jan 11, 2008)

Whatever you do just don't cover up the driftwood. I really like it.


----------



## beedee (Jul 1, 2010)

looks good, i like the emptyness of the right front. maybe break up those clumps of the foreground grass and spread plant them in a checker board pattern.

btw, i believe you meant RCS, not CRS.


----------



## guppygolucky (Nov 9, 2009)

clover plant is marsalia minuta. are those crystal shrimp or red cherries? they look like red cherries from the pic.


----------



## seanm222 (Oct 19, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys! I admit I'm pretty terrible when it comes to keeping track of all the names of the stuff in my tank, so apologies if it was confusing. 

Ill update once I get back from christmas break. Going to be lots of trimming to do after 2 weeks of vacation time.


----------

